
Cheapest email marketing solution. Send up to 60.000 emails month FREE - alexandresaiz
https://moonmail.io/amazon-ses-email-marketing/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=alexandre_saiz
======
mtmail
I currently get an error for the /amazon-ses-email-marketing page, but the
homepage [http://moonmail.io/](http://moonmail.io/) works.

